# Single umbilical artery



## Wellington

Hello,

I got told that my baby has a single umbilical artery.
Normally there are 2 arteries and one vein in the umblical cord.
I was warned that this can often be a sign on more abnormalities in the heart, lungs, kidneys, brain etc - but all seemed fine on the scan (at 23 weeks).
I was also told that these babies (if all is well) tend to be small for gestational age and can often arrive a few weeks early.

I just wondered if anyone else was aware of this happening to them and what the outcome of the pregnancy and birth were.

I have another scan booked for 35 weeks to check on growth. I don't think they are overly worried due to everything looking ok on the scan, but I am curious if the small and early bits still apply.

Thanks!


----------



## littleblonde

I dont have any experince. But if your scan was clear and your not being rescanned till 35 weeks then they cant be to worried. Just dont google anything. If things dont feel right then get yourself checked out. Hopefully someone with experince will answer.


----------



## mamato2more

my sil had this with one of hers, they kept an eye on things, and the baby was perfect! Don't worry!


----------



## Wellington

Thanks!

So - the baby was fine, but was she/he early or small like they say is possible?


----------



## Carmello_01

A close friend of mine had twins, one babys umbilical cord was standard 2 arteries, and the other babys cord had just the one. Both are beautiful, healthy 19 month old toddlers who were born only a few weeks early (35 weeks which is not bad for twins) and bubs with the different cord was only half a pound lighter than his brother. 
Best of luck wth bubs and the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## LucindaE

Wellington said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got told that my baby has a single umbilical artery.
> Normally there are 2 arteries and one vein in the umblical cord.
> I was warned that this can often be a sign on more abnormalities in the heart, lungs, kidneys, brain etc - but all seemed fine on the scan (at 23 weeks).
> I was also told that these babies (if all is well) tend to be small for gestational age and can often arrive a few weeks early.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else was aware of this happening to them and what the outcome of the pregnancy and birth were.
> 
> I have another scan booked for 35 weeks to check on growth. I don't think they are overly worried due to everything looking ok on the scan, but I am curious if the small and early bits still apply.
> 
> Thanks!


They found the same one artery situation when I was pregnant with my daughter. No abnormalities. She was two days late, but I had a leakage of fluid and was induced (unfortunately for me!) She weighed eight and a half pounds. 

I remember the technician tensing at something during a routine scan, and sending me to have a word with the consultant, who was very reassuring (more so, it seems, than the one to whom you spoke). He said that he always had a couple of mothers with this condition, and almost invariably everything was fine.

:hugs:
XX
LucindaE


----------



## Essence

Our neighbors, and good friends, had a baby in 2009 that had this issue. They were really scared, but were blessed with a super healthy little boy!! No complications beyond the fear of 'what if' during pregnancy. 
Wishing you the best!


----------



## barney76

Hi

I too have also been told my baby has a single unmbilical cord.

I made the mistake of googling it when i got home as wasnt told much at my scan, needless to say this was the worst thing i could have done as now i am worried sick about it!

I have been booked for scans at 28 and 34 weeks have midwifes appointment in a couple of weeks so will be asking her for lots of info!


----------



## Wellington

Let us know how it goes and what the midwife says. 'Cause you'll have had both of your extra scans before I have my one and only extra one!!


----------



## Chester

And I was told my baby had this, and then they told me they could see both arteries after all at a later scan....GRRRR


----------



## Wellington

Phew! But that must have been frustrating also!


----------



## barney76

Thats good to know i had my midwife app a couple of weeks agoo explained that when i went for scan they said my baby had SUA she said not to worry about it just wait until i have eextra scan at 28 weeks which is next week so i do hope they say the same about mine! x


----------



## momma_bear

I have this condition and also a little fluid around the heart. My doctor warned me that it could be cause for concern, but the baby seemed otherwise okay and was measuring the perfect size and amniotic fluid levels. I guess I will have to wait until wednesday when I get the detailed ultrasound and will report back on what I'm told. 

I am trying not to worry too much.


----------



## littlebabyboy

any update here ladies??? i've been told i have this too.


----------



## barney76

Hi

Didnt want to read and run bt just to let you know when i went for my 28 week scan i got told the baby is measuring quite small still with singl UA.

I was booked into see a consultant a week later and he measured baby and cchecked it out, again the bay is measuring very small and at 29 weeks weighs 2lb.

I have now got to go every 2 weeks and see the consultant.

My mum will be coming next week with me as my partner is currently working away, hopefully she will ask the questions as when im in their i just start to worry about everything and mind goes completely blank!


----------



## Wellington

Got a growth scan next week at nearly 35 weeks. I'll have to wait and see until then...


----------



## calais

I had this with my son. I was told he would be small and that he would come early.
Well he was small, 6 pound 4 ounces although here i was expecting him to come at 37 weeks but he was 40+5 when he decided to arrive.

He had no abnormalties, as routine he had his kidneys scanned at 6 weeks old but that came back fine too.
Im now pregnant again, sont have the cord issue this time but im having another very small baby. Im now wondering if sua even affected my sons weight cos it seems i just have small babies.

I have a friend who had this with her daughter and she was still nearly 8 pounds, then another friend whos son has really bad heart defects. That was picked up through u/s though.


----------



## Wellington

Well, just an update really. I had my scan today and I'm pleased to report that all was found to be ok. Baby definately has a single umbilical artery, but she is anatomically fine and is absolutely not growth restricted. Actually, I was warned that she is growing so well she could be a nine pounder- gulp!


----------



## LucindaE

Wonderful news. All the Best.:thumbup:

LucindaE:hugs:
xxx


----------



## disneyfan1984

Hi ladies! I found out that I had SUA as well on my 20-week ultrasound. The doctor didn't seem too worried, he just said that I would need a few extra ultrasounds.


----------



## Lilybean

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would pop an update on here about my little SUA bambino ...

I had a growth scan yesterday (35+3) and all went really well :happydance:. The baby is doing really well and growth is very steady and average which is great!!

Just been told now to enjoy the last few weeks of my pregnancy and let nature take its course! As far as labour goes I have been told everything will just be normal and providing all goes to plan I will be able to have the water birth I am hoping for :happydance:

They did say though that I have to go back to the hospital if I get to 3 days over my due date as they want to try a sweep to get things moving. I dont think they want me going over by too long due to the placenta maturing towards to end!

Anyway just thought I would give my update, hope all you ladies are well and things go well for you too :hugs:


----------



## mumto5

HI Ladies 
I have also been told that i have this. They didn't find any abnormalities but looking back she found it hard to find the kidneys and when she said she found them me and my partner couldn't see anything! I haven't been told that they are keeping a closer eye on me or anything yet so i am pretty worried! I have phoned my consultant to get an earlier appointment to discuss this as my other son was born with a heart defect and i want to know if he also had a SUA.


----------



## Lilybean

Hi mumto5...

Try not to worry too much, I know its easier said than done as when I was first told about this at our 20 weeks scan, although everything else looked fine I was hysterical and couldnt help but panic! :hugs:

If you speak to your consultant I am sure they will put you at ease. From what I have been told, alot of hospitals apparently dont even mention about a 2 vessel cord if everything else looks normal at the 20 weeks scan, as it just causes panic, and also alot of the time it is missed on the scan and not noticed until the placenta is examined after a perfectly healthy baby has been born :happydance:

Just to let you know how this affected my pregnancy....I had an extra scan at 28 weeks and at 35 weeks....at the scan they checked the babies measurements, kidneys, fluid around the baby and also the blood flow through the cord. 

I think the concern is that they are not sure if the cord has always just had 1 Artery (in which case the baby might be completely used to this and getting everything he/she needs anyway) or whether there were 2 Arteries but one has become blocked, which is why they like to monitor to make sure its not effecting how the baby grows. 

Obviously I havent had my baby yet and you can never be 100% sure everything is going to be ok until the little one is born (although this is the case with every pregnancy really), but SUA doesnt seem to have affected my bambino in any way, he/she is growing perfectly and currently weighing in about 5lb 2oz and is also very active! :happydance:

Hope this helps a little :hugs:

x x x


----------



## mumto5

thankyou lilybean 
I have made a new appointment with the consultant on the 10 may, i haven't been told anything about extra scans or anything yet so i wanted to see what they had to say. 
Did you have really bad sickness in the first couple of months? I did and i have been thinking that its because the baby had this problem and it was just taking absolutly everything from me whats your opinions on this? It just makes sense to me looking at it that way! 
good luck with your baby hun 

x x x


----------



## Lilybean

Hi mumto5, so sorry I have only just seen your last post from the 23rd April...thats the date I left work and even though I thought I would be on here more now I am on my MAT leave I actually havent been!!

I hope you and baby are well...

Just to answer your question yes I was really really ill at the beginning, to the point where I felt like I was at deaths door!! I also thought the same as you when I found out about our SUA bubs and wondered if thats why I was so ill!

Hope your consultant appointments have gone well

xxx


----------



## Wellington

Well - possibly a last update
LO was born 6 days ago.
Midwives were moderately excited about the SUA. Weirder still, it had a single overhand knot in the cord too - apparently that's lucky (hummmm)!
She is perfect in every way.
Their main worry was about kidneys, but she is certainly weeing like there is no tomorrow - so they are probably fine. Before I got discharged from the hospital they were going to tell me if they wanted any check up (I think Ultrasound) in a few weeks.... but I left without getting an answer, so I'll find out.

So - all looks ok here for the mean time.
Hope everyone elses LOs are ok too.


----------



## mumto5

thats really good news wellington!

i went to see my consultant today and he struggled to measure me he said i hide my womb well :shrug: so he sent me for a scan to check the growth and everything is fine we are measuring at 24 weeks like i should be so we're happy. next scan at 28 weeks.


----------



## littlebabyboy

ive been to my 28 week follow up scan at 29 weeks and baby is measuring well! 3lb so thats good. some of her measurements were even in the 30 weeks so thats good too! heart and kidneys look fine too they said! its a good relief and possibly some comfort to the rest of u girls!


----------



## mumto5

thats really good news littlebabyboy it is a big relief when everything is going so well!


----------



## disneyfan1984

Wellington said:


> LO was born 6 days ago.

:happydance: Congrats! 

I had a growth scan on Friday, and so far, everything looks pretty good. The consultant can't really say anything, but I haven't heard from my doctor yet, so I'm guessing everything is good.

Our little girl is only measuring 3 days behind, so well within the average range. Fingers crossed that she stays healthy and stays put!


----------



## mumto5

hi everyone 
i was wondering how you were all doing? 
i got my 28 week scan on Monday so will let you know the outcome. looking forward to seeing my baby again maybe i will be able to find out if i am having a girl or a boy finally!! uncross those legs pleeeeaasssssssseeeee lol


----------



## disneyfan1984

Fingers crossed that your little one co-operates mumto5! We didn't find out until our fifth ultrasound, so I know how irritating it is when they won't co-operate.

As for us, we're doing well. My OB/GYN and family doctor are both happy with our growth, and aren't going to even think about another scan until 32 weeks. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Wellington

Just popped in to check that all was well.... seems to be so far!
Good luck with up-coming scans ladies!

Turns out they were perfectly happy and didn't want any follow up on LO - so all is good here :)


----------



## mommytoTandE

hi ladies! I just saw this thread and wanted to tell my story... When I was pregnant with my daughter (she is now a beautiful 5 year old and perfect!) I was told she had a single umbilical artery (or called a two-vessel chord)... AND a choriod plexyus cyst.. I just had more u/s than the typical pregnancy. We had a typical vaginal delivery and she was completely healthy! We did have some mild sensory issues with her as she was a preschooler... and was diagnosed with mild PDD-NOS... but I don't know if it was related... She also had "bloody stools" from about 3 weeks of age to about 9 months of age (still unexplained).

Best of luck ladies!!! How are you all doing???


----------



## Lilybean

Well its taken me a while to update this....been a little busy with my bambino :happydance:

My little man Hayden George arrived on the 29th May weighing 7lb 3oz and he is absolutely PERFECT!! 

After the birth my midwife showed me and my partner the 2 vessel cord so it definitely was 2 vessel they didnt get it wrong on the scan. This didnt affect my birth in anyway at all. 
Before we were discharged from hospital the doctor came round to check Hayden over (as they do with all the babies) and she was 100% happy with him and didnt even think the 2 vessel cord was much of an issue and said that no further checks were needed. We were allowed home the following day (and it would of been sooner but I had to have my placenta removed manually as it didnt come away on its own!!)

I just wanted to post this on here to hopefully give you ladies a bit of reassurance! I cannot believe how much I worried and worried over the cord and in the end Hayden turned out to be perfect and his weight was great too!! :kiss:

I really wish all you ladies the best of luck with your babies :hugs: x x x


----------



## disneyfan1984

Congratulations Lilybean - your little guy is so precious!

Went to the the OB/GYN yesterday, who said I was measuring a bit small (30 cm instead of 31 cm), and has sent me for a growth scan on July 15th. She told me that because of the single umbilical artery, she would have sent me anyway, and that she isn't worried. I'm just happy that I'll get to see our little one again!


----------



## pachamama

Congrats Lilybean and thanks for updating.

I have my growth scan next week, although I am measuring spot on but it is sooooooooooo reassuring to hear stories about babies being born in tip-top condition with SUA.

Thanks and hope you have a lovely time with your little man.

x


----------



## Bayleaf

Hello ladies, I only just found this thread.
I had a SUA and my LO (who is almost 9 months now and brilliant I might add) was early at 37 weeks and small at 5lbs 8.
He has rare(ish) birth defects affecting his hands and vertebrae and the doctors reckon that the SUA can be a signifier for chromosomal abnormalities. 
I.e. as an isolated finding a SUA is a normal variant. 
It's more like a little red flag, hence more scans. If they can't find anything else wrong with the bubs at the scans then you can rest assured that they'll be fine!


----------



## disneyfan1984

Well, I had another OB/GYN appointment, and they said that my fundal height was measuring a bit small (only 1 cm behind) - so I am going for another growth scan on 15 July. 

I'm not worried because my OB/GYN didn't seem to be worried at all (she said that 1-2 cm out on fundal height was normal), but I'm looking forward to seeing our little one again.


----------



## pachamama

Had my follow up scan today following the 20 week one where they were unsure whether my baby had SUA or not.

Today, she said definitely SUA - however, no probs at all with kidneys etc and growth was spot on! Yay! 4lb 6oz they estimated, which is great.

The only minor downer is that baby is very low down in the pelvis and direct OP (back to back) - so now I've got to try all the tricks to turn him...

Anyway, I'm now classed as low risk and can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.
Hooray...

x


----------



## disneyfan1984

Had a scan today (at 34 weeks) and it seems like everything is looking good. 

LO is head down, and is weighing about 4lb8oz. I won't know for sure about everything until the results come back (as the techs can't tell you much), but she was "practise breathing", her heartrate was good...

My fundal height measurement caught up last week too, so I am just a happy camper!


----------



## Wellington

Excellent news disneyfan!

Thanks to those who have posted their stories too... Massive reassurance to those just finding out about their babies.


----------



## disneyfan1984

Had another scan on Monday - baby is head down and weighing in at about 6 lbs 6 oz, and my fundal height measurements have stayed in line! The tech also confirmed that she is in fact a girl... :)

I am getting a bit impatient though - they kept telling me that there was a good chance she would go early, and with my SPD that sounded really nice. Oh well! I should be meeting her in a week or two.


----------



## Wellington

Just thought I'd pop back and see what happened.

Well done! She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## disneyfan1984

Thanks for checkin in! 

It's amazing - she was 7lbs when she left the hospital, and is now up to almost 10!


----------



## riokayak

I had a call from the doctor today that my ultrasound showed a 2 vessel umbilical cord. Everything else looks very normal, but I'm scheduled to go for another ultrasound next Tuesday. So one week after the original one. Obviously I'm feeling a little overwhelmed from the internet search, but feeling a little better after reading the posts here. Hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## Angelkissiz

My baby also has a 2 vessel cord, and so far I am 29 weeks and he is measuring right on track, so I would not worry to much I have heard that it is relatively common, and in most cases it turns out for better then worse, so i wish you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## disneyfan1984

riokayak said:


> I had a call from the doctor today that my ultrasound showed a 2 vessel umbilical cord. Everything else looks very normal, but I'm scheduled to go for another ultrasound next Tuesday. So one week after the original one. Obviously I'm feeling a little overwhelmed from the internet search, but feeling a little better after reading the posts here. Hopefully everything will go well.

It can be overwhelming, can't it? They do the other ultrasound just to double check that there isnt anything else going on, but most of the time, everything is just peachy! :flower:

Good luck to you. :thumbup: I'm sure everything will turn out fine.


----------



## riokayak

Thanks for the responses, I'm definitely feeling better. My sister found this recent study and this is more along the lines of what seems to be more realistic. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20723870

Does anyone know the history on this? It seems like everything I've found on the internet is from 2003 to now. All fairly new information, but the older information (2003) is more likely to scare a person. The newer more current information shows that there is no real correlation between the 2 and 3 vessel cords and physical growth. So before 2003 was there less technology to recognize the condition before birth?

So, correct me if I'm wrong and/or over simplifying. If there are other complications, many times there is also a 2 vessel cord, however if there is a 2 vessel cord there is rarely other issues.

I'm crossing my fingers that the scan on Tuesday goes well.


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Thanks for the responses, I'm definitely feeling better. My sister found this recent study and this is more along the lines of what seems to be more realistic.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20723870
> 
> Does anyone know the history on this? It seems like everything I've found on the internet is from 2003 to now. All fairly new information, but the older information (2003) is more likely to scare a person. The newer more current information shows that there is no real correlation between the 2 and 3 vessel cords and physical growth. So before 2003 was there less technology to recognize the condition before birth?
> 
> So, correct me if I'm wrong and/or over simplifying. If there are other complications, many times there is also a 2 vessel cord, however if there is a 2 vessel cord there is rarely other issues.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that the scan on Tuesday goes well.


From what I have heard, usually it is much more common to have no birth defects then to have any at all, In fact, my mid-wife acts like it's no big deal, my tests all came back fine, and I just recently at 28 weeks had my U/S since finding out I had the condition at 17 weeks, I am sure you will be fine, I am such a worry wart, but I thinks thats my baby's biggest problem lol, I hope that you can spend your pregnancy enjoying it rather then fearing it, but please keep me updated on your U/S findings! Oh let me know your baby's position as mine is a footling breech as of right now, and I am curious to know if any others whose lo's are suffering from SUA, also have breech babies!! Remember, good luck, and stay positive!!!


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz said:


> I am curious to know if any others whose lo's are suffering from SUA, also have breech babies!! QUOTE]
> 
> In my last U/S she did say the baby was positioned breach. It was my understanding that the position can change, but maybe I'm wrong. It seems like 20-30 weeks is almost the most exciting time (so far). The amount of weight the little one is scheduled to gain in the next few weeks makes it so exciting.


----------



## riokayak

I just got back from my appointment and it went really well. It was pretty interesting to see all the things they check. At this point they saw no other issues and determined I am back to a normal pregnacy. We also met with a genetic counselor to discuss our other options. I didn't do any of the screening or amnio, so they discussed whether or not that is still an option and if it makes sense for us to do those at this time. We chose to not do either. Feelling so much better now and I just need to continue to take care of myself and the little one. 

The baby was in a different position this time so we could see everything a little easier. The Doc came in and explained how SAU can happen and it was much more obvious that it is definitely a SUA.


----------



## DanaBump

has anyone had the one artery AND fluid in the babies belly?


----------



## riokayak

Hi Dana,
Did you get the SUA diagnosis too? I'm going to look through the sites that I saved when I first started researching this and see if I can find anything with SUA and fluid in the belly.


----------



## DanaBump

apparently it's not fluid in belly, spoke with dr and it's fluid around the outside of her intestines. 
what is the sua u/s?


----------



## riokayak

I couldn't find any information where the baby had the SUA and fluid. When did you have your first ultrasound? When did they schedule your next appointment? I had my u/s with the specialist a week after the normal 19/20 week u/s. They check so much at that one that you really feel like you have a better idea of what is actually happening. It's amazing what they are able to see.


----------



## DanaBump

i had my 20 week last week and i have the u/s with the specialist on the 10th.


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> I just got back from my appointment and it went really well. It was pretty interesting to see all the things they check. At this point they saw no other issues and determined I am back to a normal pregnacy. We also met with a genetic counselor to discuss our other options. I didn't do any of the screening or amnio, so they discussed whether or not that is still an option and if it makes sense for us to do those at this time. We chose to not do either. Feelling so much better now and I just need to continue to take care of myself and the little one.
> 
> The baby was in a different position this time so we could see everything a little easier. The Doc came in and explained how SAU can happen and it was much more obvious that it is definitely a SUA.

I am so glad to hear all is well!! I have a feeling my LO has turned around as I feel hiccups down low, but I ma like the biggest worry wart in the world, and I still nervous about everything!


----------



## riokayak

DanaBump said:


> i had my 20 week last week and i have the u/s with the specialist on the 10th.

I think doing a ton of research was a bad idea for me. Keep us posted on what they find out at your next appointment.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

My SIL had this with her son and he is now a perfectly happy and healthy 2 year old. xx


----------



## riokayak

DanaBump said:


> i had my 20 week last week and i have the u/s with the specialist on the 10th.

Thinking of you today! I hope everything goes well, keep us posted.


----------



## Angelkissiz

I also hope everything turns out well let us know how everything goes!! RioKayak, how are you doing


----------



## DanaBump

thanks girls, i'll be sure to post as soon as i know


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz said:


> I also hope everything turns out well let us know how everything goes!! RioKayak, how are you doing

I'm doing well! I have my next check up on the 15th and they are going to have me come in early to do a growth scan. I'm definitaly growing, so I think that means the baby is too. :haha:


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz, how often have you done growth scans? I think they want me to do it monthly.


----------



## Kirstin

I found out I had a SUA at 20 weeks and had a scan yesterday (28 weeks) where tehy found I had excess fluid and the baby had a slightly small stomach (although the midwife I saw afterwards looked on the chart and said it was fine) - so confused


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Angelkissiz, how often have you done growth scans? I think they want me to do it monthly.

Well I went for a growth scan at 27 w6 days, and was told that LO was measuring 2.9 which is above the 50th percentile, I go for an apt. with my midwife on Monday I will be 33 weeks, and I believe she will schedule me for another growth scan for the following week, so I really don't go in that frequently I don't know if thats a good thing or bad lol, riokayak, does your midwife act like it's not that big of a deal the cord issue, mine seems too which makes me relieved one day where I am not worrying, and very nervous the next, I just can't wait to have this baby, and count his finger and toes lol, and stop worrying!!


----------



## DanaBump

i must start this off by saying how badly i miss my old dr and really wish she hadn't taken leave. she had this way of only explaining to me only what i needed to know and leaving the rest out. these other dr's should take a couple notes from her book because listening to 2 hours of basically crap that doesn't/didn't affect me again is really rather irritating. no matter what i said they just kept going back to what it could be's. 



basically after being frustrated to the point of tears, i got one of them to tell me what i really should be worrying about and what i shouldn't. 



she has a little bit of excess fluid around her heart and along the outside of her intestine. it was so minor that it took a good hour to get a good measurement of both. she is also now measuring 7 days ahead (1 lb 1 oz), lord help me if i have a big baby. in the end the dr and genetic counselor sd that they were more concerned or gestational diabetes for size and an infection for the excess fluid, than anything chromisomaly being wrong with her. they of course recomended an amnio but with abby basically measuring at viable stats now, that would be pointless. it would of course be more information but they don't think would change anything from what they saw yesterday....i think. they kept saying it wouldn't change treatment which of course got me confused but we walked out believing that there'll be nothing wrong with her daily life, just maybe my pregnancy and how i handle that. so on the 22nd when i go to see my primary dr, i need to drink the sugar crap and get blood tests for infections and basically go from there. 



i've heard too many of my friends' babies being measured at 10lbs and they came out 6-7 to really be worried about the size thing yet and it very well could be where she is just gifted in the fluid dept and absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## hopedance

i haven't read the whole thread, but i just wanted to add that my baby had SUA, and he grew fine. he was born early due to pre-eclampsia - totally unrelated to the SUA - but was 3lbs 4 which is huge for 30 weeks, so some of them will grow fine! he was fine in every other way too. :)


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz said:


> riokayak said:
> 
> 
> Angelkissiz, how often have you done growth scans? I think they want me to do it monthly.
> 
> Well I went for a growth scan at 27 w6 days, and was told that LO was measuring 2.9 which is above the 50th percentile, I go for an apt. with my midwife on Monday I will be 33 weeks, and I believe she will schedule me for another growth scan for the following week, so I really don't go in that frequently I don't know if thats a good thing or bad lol, riokayak, does your midwife act like it's not that big of a deal the cord issue, mine seems too which makes me relieved one day where I am not worrying, and very nervous the next, I just can't wait to have this baby, and count his finger and toes lol, and stop worrying!!Click to expand...

My doctor was fairly calm when she called to tell me the news originally, but wanted to send me to the specialist for a more detailed ultrasound. During that appointment, they were all very positive and said that the findings of that appointment put me back into a "normal low-risk pregnancy". 

In the original call from my doctor she said that the specialist appointment was only to see if there were other issues, which they didn't find anything else at that time. She also said they will most likely do monthly ultrasounds to check growth. 

I think my doctor handled it well. She let me know that something wasn't normal from what she saw, but at the time it wasn't something to get overly stressed out about. The specializist said that once they ruled out any other issues the SUA becomes a normal variation.


----------



## riokayak

Dana, I cried at my appointment too.  I think my tears came when the specialist doctor said everything looked good. Such relief. Did they seem concerned about the extra fluid or more about the weight?


----------



## DanaBump

that's the awful thing! at the appt they seemed like they were concerned. called my dr's nurse today who looked at the specialists review and dr isn't concerned at all just wants another u/s in 5 weeks and wants me to get some infection blood work and the diabetes testing. 

i hate dr's and the way they just won't tell me the simple things as far as what i do and do not have to worry about.


----------



## Angelkissiz

DanaBump said:


> that's the awful thing! at the appt they seemed like they were concerned. called my dr's nurse today who looked at the specialists review and dr isn't concerned at all just wants another u/s in 5 weeks and wants me to get some infection blood work and the diabetes testing.
> 
> i hate dr's and the way they just won't tell me the simple things as far as what i do and do not have to worry about.

I have to agree with you! When I found out my baby had SUA, I heard it from the U/S Technician, that was at 17 weeks, since then I have had an U/S one time at 27 weeks 6 days, I went to my scheduled apt, yesterday and my Midwife says she will have me go in for another U/S in 2 weeks, thats almost a 2 month difference, I have not been monitored that much, and I am really just hoping that it is because everything is normal! Dana, so did your Dr. Tell you that if they don't see anything out of the ordinary that the pregnancy is basically the same as a normal pregnancy, I'm sorry I bug so much I am just a nervous wreck, no one wants to have anything wrong with there baby, and I just feel as if My Mid Wife is too busy to listen to my concerns!!!


----------



## DanaBump

she basically said she was worried about nothing, would monitor growth and as long as she keeps growing we're great.


----------



## riokayak

I just got back from my check-up. They did a growth ultrasound before the appointment. The doctor seemed almost puzzled that the baby is BIG. They put it at 5 days early and she said it would be 90+%. They were very happy with how good everything looks. It was very nice to hear. I will have another scan in 8 weeks. My low placenta had also moved way up and at this time is not a factor. She said the baby is still head up, but she said that isn't really an issue until 36 weeks. So far so good. 

Since most of the people that come to this topic are worried, I'll make sure I say one positive thing about it. I have more pictures! So I've had 4 different ultrasounds, where I think I would have only had 2 at this point if the kid didn't have SUA.

I think because I was such a big baby I've always been more worried about having a HUGE baby that when I heard that the SUA can result in a low weight baby I started eating... apparently a little too well.


----------



## DanaBump

that's puzzling because mine's "big" too, maybe that's something that happens? she's measuring 86% and a week ahead so dr's are all concerned too. there really is no pleasing them is there, lol.

i agree with all the u/s, i think i'm lucky. no real big issues and i see my baby 4 times as much as "normal" mommy's :haha:


----------



## disneyfan1984

For those asking about the ultrasounds - here's what I had

8 weeks - was in a car wreck, just a check
13 weeks - dating scan
20 weeks (had two) - SUA diagnosed (1st check she was in an awkward position)
28 weeks - growth scan
38 weeks - growth scan

So basically, I had two extra ultrasounds, and everything turned out fine! Alayna always measured a bit small, but she ended up being a perfectly average 7lbs 9oz.


----------



## riokayak

Dana, you really can't win. My doctor seemed pleasantly surprised, I imagine if I continue to grow at a consistent pace they will be happy. I have my sugar test next month, so who knows it could change again.

Thanks for the update disneyfan, Alayna looks like a beautiful little girl!

I think we can all agree that we were pretty freaked out when we first heard the news, but luckily this site has some less scary information, so thanks to all of you for posting. I'm sure others in the future will be as thankful as I am to have the more realistic information.


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Dana, you really can't win. My doctor seemed pleasantly surprised, I imagine if I continue to grow at a consistent pace they will be happy. I have my sugar test next month, so who knows it could change again.
> 
> Thanks for the update disneyfan, Alayna looks like a beautiful little girl!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we were pretty freaked out when we first heard the news, but luckily this site has some less scary information, so thanks to all of you for posting. I'm sure others in the future will be as thankful as I am to have the more realistic information.

I know I Am a nervous wreck, my due date is right around the corner, and I am just anxious to see my little boy, and feed him myself instead of worrying about his cord not getting the job done!!


----------



## lil_ladybugs

This is a great thread after doing a google search! Such a bad idea. I was told I had SUA after my 18 week scan. I am now 28 weeks. I go to a maternity clinic and see any one of 8 different doctors at my appointments. The first doctor sent me for a fetal echocardiogram which showed that baby's heart was perfect. She also said i was going to go for regular growth scans until I reach my due date. If I am to reach my due date, I will be induced due to the SUA. The last doctor I saw said that everything looked great on the fetal echocardiogram (they also checked everything else out then) and I would only need the scan at 30 weeks and then I shouldn't need any extra monitoring. 

I guess my concern is that something could happen between 30 and 40 weeks and because they aren't checking, we won't know! But it looks like many women don't have growth scans later in the pregnancy so maybe this is not a worry? I am also wondering if any of you ladies who have SUA were told you need to be induced? I really do not want to be induced!!


----------



## disneyfan1984

My OB was willing to let me get to 40+2weeks, as she said that SUA is no reason to induce - SUA babies are more likely to be small than big. I went over by 4 days and there were no issues. 

If there are no other underlying problems, I would probably ask if you can wait and be monitored rather than being induced.


----------



## lil_ladybugs

Thanks, I have an appointment on Monday and I will ask whichever doctor I get about this! I have heard being induced is not a lot of fun so would love to avoid it if possible!


----------



## disneyfan1984

lil_ladybugs said:


> Thanks, I have an appointment on Monday and I will ask whichever doctor I get about this! I have heard being induced is not a lot of fun so would love to avoid it if possible!

Good luck - let us know how it goes!:flower:


----------



## riokayak

Welcome lil_ladybugs! Keep us posted on what you find out Monday.


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz said:


> riokayak said:
> 
> 
> Dana, you really can't win. My doctor seemed pleasantly surprised, I imagine if I continue to grow at a consistent pace they will be happy. I have my sugar test next month, so who knows it could change again.
> 
> Thanks for the update disneyfan, Alayna looks like a beautiful little girl!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we were pretty freaked out when we first heard the news, but luckily this site has some less scary information, so thanks to all of you for posting. I'm sure others in the future will be as thankful as I am to have the more realistic information.
> 
> I know I Am a nervous wreck, my due date is right around the corner, and I am just anxious to see my little boy, and feed him myself instead of worrying about his cord not getting the job done!!Click to expand...

Angelkissiz, when are you due?


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Angelkissiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riokayak said:
> 
> 
> Dana, you really can't win. My doctor seemed pleasantly surprised, I imagine if I continue to grow at a consistent pace they will be happy. I have my sugar test next month, so who knows it could change again.
> 
> Thanks for the update disneyfan, Alayna looks like a beautiful little girl!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we were pretty freaked out when we first heardow b the news, but luckily this site has some less scary information, so thanks to all of you for posting. I'm sure others in the future will be as thankful as I am to have the more realistic information.
> 
> I know I Am a nervous wreck, my due date is right around the corner, and I am just anxious to see my little boy, and feed him myself instead of worrying about his cord not getting the job done!!Click to expand...
> 
> Angelkissiz, when are you due?Click to expand...

 I am due, jan 31st, but I believe they will induce me on the 24th, I also go for a growth scan tomorrow at 35 weeks to check how baby is doing, and all, I am so excited to see my little guy!!


----------



## Angelkissiz

Well... I had my last ultra sound today, and.... Everything looked great, wait better then great amazing!! My little baby boy Brixton is measuring in the 50th percentile at already a whopping 5 pounds 15 ounces he is so chunky and cute!!! I am currently only 35 weeks and Dr. let me know that I have already dropped probably a week ago, so I can go into labor at any time!!! But girls, i would like to let you know how much I have appreciated the support, and I think I was way to overly worried about this cord issue! My best advice to you all is try to enjoy your pregnancy, because I sure know I didn't, at least not near as much as I could have; with all the worrying and all!! But I will keep you all up dated on my little boy, if you all keep me updated on your little ones :)


----------



## disneyfan1984

That's great news! Good luck with your labour/birth!


----------



## riokayak

That's so great to hear! Congrats on your growing little man!


----------



## lil_ladybugs

I also had my Dr. appt and an ultrasound today (30 weeks). My little guy is also measuring in the 50th percentile - 3 lb 6 oz was the estimate and still 10 weeks to go. Considering all the babies born in my family tend to be under 7 lbs, it looks like I will have a HUGE baby in comparison. The doctor I saw said there will be no need to induce as he is obviously not suffering any adverse effects from the single artery. I feel like I can finally enjoy the last 10 weeks of the pregnancy! It is so nice to see so many positive results and if this happens to me again I know it is not worth stressing out about.


----------



## disneyfan1984

Yay! :thumbup: That is great news lil_ladybugs!

Good luck with your labour and birth from a fellow Prairie girl!


----------



## Angelkissiz

Congrats Lil Lady bug!!! Yay for healthy babies, it's just sad we couldn't fully enjoy the whole pregnancy :(, but we will be able to see our little ones soon enough!!!


----------



## riokayak

lil_ladybugs, that's great news!


----------



## Kirstin

Is there anyone from Edinburgh here? I am trying to find out the procedure for extra scans etc. for SUA in the edinburgh area


----------



## riokayak

Kirstin said:


> Is there anyone from Edinburgh here? I am trying to find out the procedure for extra scans etc. for SUA in the edinburgh area

I'm not from Edinburgh, but after my 20 week scan my doctor had the maternal fetal medicine place call me to schedule an appointment. They had me come in the next week (21 weeks). After that appointment, they ruled out any additional complications and any follow-up appointments would go through my regular OB office. My OB did another scan 3-4 weeks later at my normal check-up and because everything looked OK, they didn't schedule another scan until I have my 31 week appointment. Is that the type of thing you are looking for?


----------



## riokayak

Hi Ladies, 
I'm just checking in after my latest scan today. I'm just over 31 weeks and the scan at this stage was pretty neat. Feeling the baby move inside and see it happening was pretty cool. After the scan I met with the doctor and her comment was "You are growing a BIG baby". As is turns out the kid is already measuring at 5 pounds. Definitely not a little baby... I was worried about having a big baby at the beginning, but after we were diagnosed with the cord issue I didn't think that would be an issue. 

They have me scheduled for another scan in 4 weeks, so hopefully the growth will level off a little.


----------



## Styling

This was the 1st thing they found wrong with my daughter. To be honest I have forgotten she given has it. But I can say when they found this they did tell me as long as no other birth defect were found she would be okay. They did not seem worried at all about it......And now even after they found all the other birth defects, they dont even talk about or even seem concern with the SOA. ...They said the SOA could cause low birth weight but she is right where she needs to be. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Angelkissiz

Hi everyone I have not been on in awhile, i had my beautiful little boy, he was only 6 pounds 10 oz, but very cute, I was induced, it was somewhat fast labor, they stopped labor 5 hours in at 8 cm dilalated because his heart rate slowed, then hour later I pushed him on out, his cord was very tiny, and he was withinn hours or a couple if days of loosing his cord completely so i am have had him when I did, but he is healthy none the less! I on the other hand was diagnosed with left ovarian vein thrombosis shortly after birth, which is basically a blood clot in the ovarian vein :/ I hope you all are doing well!!!
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## disneyfan1984

Congrats! He is a little cutie!


----------



## riokayak

Congrats Angelkissiz! He's beautiful. So glad everything worked out for you and your LO. 

I just had another growth scan today and almost 36 weeks. The kid is still measuring big and breech, so I have another appointment next Friday with my doctor to determine the next steps. I really didn't want to have a c-section, but it looks like that is the direction they are leading me. It's positive that everything looks good and they don't have any other concerns, other than size and direction. Time to start trying everything to get this kid to turn.


----------



## Lulu22

Hi, I have this also and am now 33wks and everything is looking good so far. It is just one of those things they like to keep an eye on. Keep positive:)


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Congrats Angelkissiz! He's beautiful. So glad everything worked out for you and your LO.
> 
> I just had another growth scan today and almost 36 weeks. The kid is still measuring big and breech, so I have another appointment next Friday with my doctor to determine the next steps. I really didn't want to have a c-section, but it looks like that is the direction they are leading me. It's positive that everything looks good and they don't have any other concerns, other than size and direction. Time to start trying everything to get this kid to turn.

I wish you the best, I hope all goes well for you, and your new little baby!!! What name have you picked out??


----------



## AuntBug

I've just been diagnosed with SUA, as well as shortened long bones on my scan. I'm going for an amnio on Thurs to rule out chromosomal abnormalities, and won't breathe freely until then. I've also lost 7 lbs this pregnancy.


----------



## cowboys angel

I also have this. Baby was diagnosed with IUGR, but that is the only complication going along with SUA. Good luck to all!


----------



## riokayak

Cowboys angel, what is IUGR?

I had my final visit with the doctor today. I'm scheduled for a c section on Tuesday. At the last ultrasound the baby was still breech, measuring in the 97th percentile and obviously still the cord issue. It took me about a week to get to where I was OK with having the c section and now I'm so excited to meet our little person and know if it's a he or she!


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Cowboys angel, what is IUGR?
> 
> I had my final visit with the doctor today. I'm scheduled for a c section on Tuesday. At the last ultrasound the baby was still breech, measuring in the 97th percentile and obviously still the cord issue. It took me about a week to get to where I was OK with having the c section and now I'm so excited to meet our little person and know if it's a he or she!

yay I can't wait to hear your story, and lo's name!!!


----------



## riokayak

Angelkissiz said:


> riokayak said:
> 
> 
> Cowboys angel, what is IUGR?
> 
> I had my final visit with the doctor today. I'm scheduled for a c section on Tuesday. At the last ultrasound the baby was still breech, measuring in the 97th percentile and obviously still the cord issue. It took me about a week to get to where I was OK with having the c section and now I'm so excited to meet our little person and know if it's a he or she!
> 
> yay I can't wait to hear your story, and lo's name!!!Click to expand...

Much to my surprise we had a little girl! I thought for sure she'd be a boy. She was born April 5th weighing in at 8 pounds 6 ounces. We named her Camilla Lou. They did verify the cord was two vessel, but no other problems at this time. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Angelkissiz

riokayak said:


> Angelkissiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riokayak said:
> 
> 
> Cowboys angel, what is IUGR?
> 
> I had my final visit with the doctor today. I'm scheduled for a c section on Tuesday. At the last ultrasound the baby was still breech, measuring in the 97th percentile and obviously still the cord issue. It took me about a week to get to where I was OK with having the c section and now I'm so excited to meet our little person and know if it's a he or she!
> 
> yay I can't wait to hear your story, and lo's name!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Much to my surprise we had a little girl! I thought for sure she'd be a boy. She was born April 5th weighing in at 8 pounds 6 ounces. We named her Camilla Lou. They did verify the cord was two vessel, but no other problems at this time. Thanks for all the support!Click to expand...

that is awesome, Congrats, my son is also doing amazing, he is beautiful and happy, and mellow s can be, I was so nervous that whole 9 months, now I will enjoy mother hood as should all of you!!!


----------



## Styling

Kayla Had the SOA and Vacterl syndrome...She was born at 37 weeks and she weighed 6lbs...They said she most liky would be small...THEY WERE WRONG...Keep Hope :) all babies are different and not every outcome is a baby with low birth weight


----------



## mommytoTandE

My daughter - now 6 years old - had this in utero. She was born (induced at 38 weeks) and weighed 8 lbs 8 ounces! She also had a choriod plexuys cyst. She was high risk because of the two but was just fine!!! Good luck to all you ladies. It was scary - but once they scanned for other markers and non found they said she would be ok.


----------



## rocketb

We just had our 18w ultrasound. They found SUA. The doctor took a long time to do a detailed scan looking for any other problems. Nothing bad was found otherwise and baby is actually measuring a few days ahead. I had a NT scan and bloodwork done at 12 weeks and we are extremely low risk for Downs or T18.

The doctor (a maternal fetal medicine specialist) explained that in the absence of other problems, SUA wasn't a huge concern, but they'll be tracking baby's growth a little more closely. He said that Google was a scary place to search SUA. I'm glad to see BnB is on the reassuring side.

On the up side, DH is suddenly very into doing internet research on the baby. I've been struggling to get him to read ANYTHING on pregnancy/baby for months, so I'm almost thinking that the SUA is a good thing!


----------



## Angel9610

Hi ladies

I just came across this thread today as another member pointed it out to me.

I am 19 weeks pregnant with my rainbow baby. Some of you may or may not know, i lost my beautiful daughter due to medical negligence after going into preterm labour at 27 weeks.

This journey so far has been weird and worrying, i have almost shut my mind to everything and treated it all as a process, most of the time trying to think im not even pregnant to stop myself worrying and getting hurt i guess. Well I found out today i have SUA (Single Umbilical Artery). Normally you have 2 arterys and 1 vein in the cord, well this pregnancy has 1 artery and 1 vein. I am getting mixed opinions online, most forums like this one say this is not something to worry too much about just have closer monitoring and growth scans, whereas on medical websites and places it seems more serious?!

What are the risks, what do i need to do? and is there anything i should be prepared for/look out for? Im willing to try anything. I am a worrying wreck !!

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.
xxx


----------



## Snrw

Hi AuntBug,

Congratulations for the new baby!
I am 23+4 and I've just been diagnosed with SUA, as well as shortened long bones on my scan. I would love to talk to you about your pregnancy and the amnio test because I think we a re going through the same things.
Hope to hear from you soon x


----------



## MrsGreen

Wellington said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got told that my baby has a single umbilical artery.
> Normally there are 2 arteries and one vein in the umblical cord.
> I was warned that this can often be a sign on more abnormalities in the heart, lungs, kidneys, brain etc - but all seemed fine on the scan (at 23 weeks).
> I was also told that these babies (if all is well) tend to be small for gestational age and can often arrive a few weeks early.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else was aware of this happening to them and what the outcome of the pregnancy and birth were.
> 
> I have another scan booked for 35 weeks to check on growth. I don't think they are overly worried due to everything looking ok on the scan, but I am curious if the small and early bits still apply.
> 
> Thanks!

My daughter has this too. We were sent for a fetal echocardiogram and a level II scan and she is perfectly normal and healthy. We have had a few scans since finding out and she is measuring ahead for now. Our next scan is on tuesday. I also went into labor at 29 weeks and they were able to calm it down after 5 nights in the hospital. They did say it didnt have anything to do with the cord so that was good. I also have non stress tests once a week to make sure she isnt under stress. Im still having contractions but im on bed rest and meds for another 11 days.


----------



## jessicag81

I was just told I have a single umbilical artery and I need to go for fetal echo 
has anyone gave birth with this problem ?
Im really scared i have made the mistake of Google and saw some horrific stories and now im super terrified someone please help me with advise


----------



## snowyduke

hi all, i had a SUA and i now have the most beautifully perfect 5 week old baby boy. I found out at my 20 week scan and i felt that i wasn't given enough information, so used the internet to find out more which was very scary. Please don't do this, lots of the information is old and will scare you. I was only offered an extra scan at 34 weeks and that was it. I had a natural birth 2 days over my due date. My son was born very quick with no complications and was a little over 6lbs. There is not a single thing wronge with him and what a releive. Enjoy all your pregnacies. x x


----------



## Wellington

It is good to hear that people are still having positive experiences.
My little SUA baby is now 2 and a half.... Time certainly flies!

Thanks for the update :)


----------



## rocketb

A quick update - 

My SUA baby was born with no problems. She was actually above average size (high percentile) for the first 6 months but has now come down to around 50th percentile. She's a perfectly healthy, happy, and normal toddler.

Now working on baby #2


----------



## Sunshine24

Just dx with SUA ( 2 vessel cord instead of 3 ) at my u/s last week and even though my doc told me to stay off the internet I've been erading these BnB boards for reassurance. 

Was completely panic stricken, of course like any new mom would be, but the doc and sonographer were reassuring. 

The doctor said 95% of the time this cord issue amounts to a whole lot of nothing and to just look at the diagnosis as an opportunity to get to see my baby more on ultrasounds.

The sonographer said she has been doing this for 24 years and has seen many cases of this and all have turned out fine and not to worry.

The doc also said it was considered a "normal variant" and up until a few years ago they couldn't even detect it on the ultrasound. He also said it was especially encouraging that I had no other issues found on the sonogram.

Worst case scenario they said ( ABSOLUTE worst... ) is that the baby stops growing right towards the end of pregnancy and I just have to go a few weeks early. Best case ( and most likely ) scenario is NOTHING.

But, all that being said, I would love to hear any positive stories from other SUA moms or moms-to-be!


----------



## ChicksBchMama

I was diagnosed yesterday with SUA. It was the day after Christmas. Like most, I too did a Google search. It caused near hysteria and panic! I am due May 25, 2014. I already know the baby is a boy. I have another u/s in 4 days with my regular ob. I had seen a specialist for genetic counseling due to my age (35.) I had blood work but no amniocentesis. I should get those results in ten days. I have an echocardiogram in 5 weeks, but so far things look okay. Your posts were so reassuring! I even cried. I am so glad I found this group! This is my 2nd pregnancy. I have a 19 mo old boy who was full breach. I had a full placenta previa that eventually lifted. He is prefect, now I have hope this one will be as well!


----------

